# ukc points? I can't figure it out!



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Bonnie did awesome today in UKC. I was so surprised! There were two shows, one in the am and one in the early afternoon. Two different judges. I have no idea how the points work and can't seem to figure it out, although I understand there are different points or wins depending on the competition. This is what she did. Does anyone know how the points work?:

show 1:
Best puppy (against competition) then
Best female (against adult competition) then
Best of Winners (against the winning adult male)

show 2:
Best puppy (against competition)
Reserve winner (against adult competition)

My husband took some videos. I hadn't really seen her move from afar and was pleased how she actually looked. She won as a 7 month old and the male adult winner in the first show was super nice. I think that judge really liked my puppy.  After seeing a few of the dogs is real show cuts, I kind of wished my puppy had one, but she still did well without it. 

Unfortunately, I can't go back tomorrow for the last two shows (family gets in the way). I will go again to the ones in October. The show was in a park on the edge of the ocean- such a beautiful setting. We watched boats go back and forth. I have some pictures. I will show you guys soon. 

Anyone know how the points work in UKC? These were her first shows.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

for first in each class ( you entered puppy) you get 10 points. For best Female( or male) you get an additional 15 points( so you are up to 25 now). then Best of Winners gets 10 more points ( for this show you earned 35 points)

In show 2, you earned 10 points for winning her class ( puppy), but you did not win Best female..so no other points.

Right now you have 45 points and one competition win. You need 100 points to get your UCH, and at least 3 times you have to win over other dogs. In show one you did beat the other females and also the males.
There are no additional points for Best of Breed or group placements. But they do count as competition wins as long as you beat at least one other dog.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

outwest said:


> My husband took some videos.


And yr keeping these videos a secret?? . . from yr old friends on PF?!!  lol

Congratulations on yr ribbons!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Thanks, tintlet! So she needs three competition wins and 100 points. You only get the competition wins by winning best of winners? I was proud of her for getting that because she beat about 8 dogs to get it, some in show cuts. We brought Echo, the whippet, too. He would have felt left out not to spend a day on the ocean. 

Countryboy, the videos are fun and I would love to show you guys, but this is a public forum and there are lots of other people in the video. I wouldn't feel comfortable posting it, but I can post pics of my dogs or people with their heads cut off. LOL It's hard to know what is proper when it comes to public forums. I would rather err on the side of privacy. 

There was a photographer there who said he got great pics. I saw him lying on the ground shooting, so I gave him my email address. If he did get a good one maybe I will buy it. It's so hard to get good pics of a dog moving!

Here are a some pics of my dog. I have a lot of her in the ring, but in every picture there are other people. sigh. Maybe my husband can photoshop out their heads! 
:act-up:










our little setup









taking a break









the park was right on the harbor


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

you only need to get best female to get a competition win.. As long as you were competing again other females. If you were the only female entered then you could get a CW by going best of Winners. If there is not a male entered, then you would need to go best of Breed over the CH and Gr Ch.

If you were the only std poodle entered that show, then could win a CW by placing in the group. but the kicker is that you must beat at least one other dog in the group. if there are 4 in the group and you get 4th, then no CW.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Beautiful poodle. Exactly what clip would you call that?


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

It's a pet puppy clip with fluffier legs. The hair on her head, neck and shoulders is short and the body is not angulated. 

Here is a young puppy with a 'real' puppy clip. My groomer just could not get the idea no matter what I said. I finally gave up because the hair is a lot of constant brushing work to do this with rubber bands for the head. I didn't think I had it in me anyway, but now I sort of regret it:


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for explaining that, Tintlet. So, she got the win the first show because she beat the females after beating the puppies, not because she won over the best male after that? She got points for beating the male, but only one win per show. The reserve in the second show did not give her any points even though there were four females in that, right? Odd way of doing it. She didn't win over the adult champions and Grand champions, but I was very happy how she did. It was a fun day next to the ocean.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She is so pretty! And way to go to both of you. Sadly, I do not understand the UKC system at all, and am still totally miffed by the AKC system, but what a good start for you both!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Yes, it was fun. Some of the dogs were really nice. I could see them having a chance in AKC. I was talking to other people and asked them why they didn't do AKC because I was curious. I got a few different answers, some of them quite firm and annoyed with AKC, but in general they said:

No professional handlers and less money, no hairspray, hair dye, fake head hair, no bait, colors other than black or white had the same chance, partis are accepted, no politics, sporting clip is accepted and size doesn't matter in standards.

AKC obviously has more competition with many more good dogs, which makes it more exciting, but there were dogs in UKC that seemed just as good as the AKC ones. The shows are smaller than AKC shows and cater to the breeds not recognized by AKC (the Alaska Klee's were adorable!). There were also not many dogs in some of the classes, unlike AKC. With no competition it would not be fun, but since standards are so difficult to show with the lovely haircuts, maybe that drives people to UKC with them? Other than the dogs not recognized by AKC (there were an awful lot of those!) the poodles were the best represented. 

The sizes of the standards in UKC varied a lot, from little dogs almost the size of miniatures to giants. In AKC they are much more uniform in size. The competition here is fierce in AKC - so many terrific dogs. Maybe that is why there were a decent number of poodles? The competition was not nearly as stiff, but there were some terrific poodles in UKC to be sure.


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

I am a huge fan of UKC for the reasons you have listed and then some. The people in UKC seem to enjoy showing their dogs (not just a job) and have a great time even if they lose. I have seen some people that get mad and make the usual complaints about why they lost but very few. I REALLY love the fact spoos are gun dogs, without all the products in their coats and we can show them in a sporting clip. Keep having fun in the ring, thats what its all about IMHO.


----------



## Hautepoo (Apr 14, 2011)

It is easier to keep them in the Continental, if you ask me, lol When they are large with all that hair....... :*(


----------



## Poodlesrule 1 (Jan 16, 2011)

Congrats on your show, sounds like she and you did well!! We do UKC but I still have to either refer to the rule book or better yet ask my friend about points. My friends a wiz on UKC. UKC juniors, that I know well.


----------

